# New roof with sag



## Janis Dunlow (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello,

I just had a new roof installed and noticed a "sag" in the back of the house.  The roofer said it was due to the rafters and it was something that had to be repaired from the inside of the attic.  I feel sick to my stomach that I may have paid good money and gotten ripped off.  Could this have been repaired before they installed the new roof?  Is a roofer the usual person that does this type of repair?  What type of expense is this?  This is my first post and I hope someone can help.  Thank you and I look forward to your replies.

J


----------



## CraigFL (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think you were "ripped off" but it sure would have been nice to know about the sag before the new roof. If the roofer put a second roof on (over the existing one), the problem probably got worse due to the extra weight. In any case, it is usually not too difficult to strengthen the existing roof(rafters) so it shouldn't sag further. It is more difficult to jack the roof and trying to straighten it now without potential damage to the new roof.


----------



## spaz2965 (Mar 18, 2009)

can you take pictures of the roof and in the attic? Do you have trusses or is your roof stick built? You can put extra supports under your rafters but would help to see some pictures. You can take say a 4x4 and toe nail to rafters lay either 2 2x8 or 4x4 across top of floor so that you span the weight, jack up and put supports under 4x4 to 4x4 on floor, do this in several areas to disperse weight.


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 28, 2009)

A good roofer would have mentioned the issue before the new roof was put on.  Secondly, I worked for a roofer that did correct this type of problem before the new roof went on.  You can take a couple of bottle jacks and slowly raise the rafters and then once the sag is corrected attached braces from the rafters to the ceiling joists below.( I will warn that this does start to infringe upon load and could get into some structural issues, so don't proceed without talking with someone that can assess the issue.)  If the sag is severe this would not be easy or advised.  I wouldn't hesitate to call the guy back and ask for it to be corrected or at least provide some insight.  I roofer should be able to do more than lay shingles.


----------

